# My *small* MAC collection :D (pic)



## Neptune870 (Jul 26, 2005)

I use EVERYTHING I own hehe

E/S:

Jest
Goldmine
Seedy Pearl
Brill
Mulch
Tempting
Plum (depotted)
Star Violet
Deep Truth
Satin Taupe
Humid
Patina

*getting Au Contraire pot in the mail to be depotted
*not pictured: Swish e/s pan

E/L:
Blacktrack Fluidliner
Rosemary and Thyme Kohl
Heirloom Kohl
Bountiful Brown PP
So There Jade PP

Pigments:

Vanilla
Golden Olive (sample)
Rose (sample

*not pictured: Teal (sample)

MoistureCover Concealer NC20

Skinfinishes (not pictured):
Porcelain Pink
Shimpagne







Tiny compared to all of you...lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2005)

You have a very nice collection there.


----------



## Neptune870 (Nov 19, 2005)

*My littttttle collection....*

It's definitely not as big as yours and I have been into makeup for the past  3 years! But oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's always time...

Blushes/Bronzers/Highlighters/Face Products

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/7b86de72.jpg
Shimpagne MSF, Porcelain Pink MSF, BlushBaby Sheertone Blush, NC20 MoistureCover Concealer

Eyeliners
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/2f38626e.jpg
Shade Fluidliner (way more green IRL), Blacktrack Fluidliner, and the other Kohls/PP's you can see the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brushes
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/521740bf.jpg
187, 239, 266 (I LOVE these)

Pigments/Samples
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/75605708.jpg
Vanilla, Teal, Rose, Golden Olive

Eyeshadows
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/9f2886bd.jpg
1st Row: Brill, Seedy Pearl, Milani Illusion, Jest, Goldmine
2nd Row: Milani Blue Heaven, Plum (pro), Swish, Milani Garden Mist, Milani Flare
3rd Row: Deep Truth, Au Contraire, Star Violet, Humid, Mulch
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/69f2e6d2.jpg
Top: Tempting
Bottom: Satin Taupe, Patina

and all together....
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/13105919.jpg

Now here is my full collection w/ other brands...
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...n/d0164ab5.jpg

Thanks for reading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mod edit: pic sizes exceeds limits


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 19, 2005)

very nice collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 19, 2005)

wow!! how long have you been collecting for?? it looks like such a cool well varied collection! i'm in love with your eyeshadows- you have more than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like how it's so colourful!!!
Great collection


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 27, 2005)

Lovely collection! Great brushes too, in fact, you've made me all interested in a #239 now!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

very very very impressive collection!!!~~


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

that's a very healthy collection


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

Great collection!  I love the e/s colors.


----------

